# Looking for a sawyer to barter



## SirTonka (Oct 21, 2013)

Joined wood barter today, great site, hoping to find a local sawyer willing to barter

Last fall a large portion of my family property in Milledgeville Georgia was logged, mainly the back 40. The loggers left about half a truck load of timbers in the field by the processing and loading areas. Went out and took some pictures today. Not sure which logs that have been on the ground are salvageable for lumber, or just have seasoned into firewood. Pine pile with the hardwoods mostly white and red oak, ash, poplar, and maybe a hickory dogwood or elm log too.

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6776-1_zpsf3155d47.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6774-2_zps2b013ba3.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6775-3_zps62094298.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6785-9_zps71f3a5b1.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6784-11_zpsc51ab28a.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6783-10_zps2efc02c9.jpg


http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6792-16_zps6c8b963b.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6793-17_zps0656590a.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6794-18_zps465bd13e.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6791-19_zps5aaec1bb.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6777-4_zpsb0d9c17a.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6778-5_zps55d0c2ba.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6780-7_zps65a3343b.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6782-8_zps9b2cb135.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6790-14_zps6493b3c3.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6788-12_zps3dfc6b6d.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6795-20_zps24ace3e9.jpg

http://i1292.Rule #2/albums/b579/SirTonka/_DSC6797-22_zps1fbc6981.jpg




Light on cash at the moment, so I am searching for a sawyer in the middle Georgia area that would like to barter milling in exchange for a percentage of the lumber. One other person and myself would be helping with the milling. Also have two storm blown oaks that I would like to mill along with four pines and a few hardwoods still standing. 

The property does not have a tractor to move the timbers to a central area, but I can fell, limb, and section the logs to be moved with a truck and chain. 

What else is necessary to help along the future milling?
Is the timber an acceptable amount for a sawyer to be interested?
Any experience or thoughts on the standing dead pines? 
With bartering a sawyer rate, what kind of a percentage should I be expecting? What is a fair and typical percentage?


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Oct 23, 2013)

If you don’t find someone here you may check on the woodmizer website for Sawyers in your area


----------



## SirTonka (Oct 24, 2013)

good idea Greg, thanks. I would think that those guys are into milling mainly for the side income though.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 26, 2013)

SirTonka said:


> good idea Greg, thanks. I would think that those guys are into milling mainly for the side income though.


 


You'll be surprised, sawyers tend to try to get their names out there for as many people to see as possible. One of the reasons I haven't put my name on that list....I'm too little to do that kind of milling.



Scott (but I would do demo's for customers) B


----------



## Millssnell (Dec 5, 2013)

Sirtonka,

I am here in SC, and have a local sawyer I use. Haven't bought a mill yet myself. email me and I will pass along his number.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Dec 5, 2013)

Millssnell said:


> Sirtonka,
> 
> I am here in SC, and have a local sawyer I use. Haven't bought a mill yet myself. email me and I will pass along his number.


Hey just an FYI you need to edit your post and remove your email. Posting personal info in the public forum is against the rules and could be dangerous for you to have it out there for all the hackers and crooks to use and abuse.


----------



## Millssnell (Dec 6, 2013)

Gotcha,

Thanks


----------

